# Audi R8 Tron.... There's Nothing E About It.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember West Coat Customs? That was the shop that did Pimp My Ride then split with Xzibit and the MTV crew to re-establish the shop's credibility. Seems some of those builds were a little over the top.

Okay, so we're not saying WCC can't build some cool cars but our jury's still out on this R8 Tron. The re-make of the movie was okay I guess but adding the full Tron treatment to your Audi R8... it just seems kind of tacky. To each their own though. We hope the owner is thoroughly enjoying his new neon ride.

Check out more on West Coast Customs' blog.

* Full Story *


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

It was a sequel, not a remake. West coast customs still did shoddy work whether its with Xzibit or not. What are you doing writing, go turn a wrench of something.


----------

